# Free Knit Pattern!! Water Color Waves Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is another FREE pattern!! This lace scarf pattern is knitted in that gorgeous Patons Lace weight yarn! The lace stitch is very easy to learn and really has a lovely ripple effect! This is one of my designs I have created!

Find it in this location for FREE!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water-color-waves-lace-scarf

Have a great Memorial Day !


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you think this would be a good 'first lace' project? 
Thank you for posting. As soon as I get over my 'sock fever' I want to try something lacey :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes--Absolutely! This is a very easy pattern stitch to learn and you can do it easy!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement :thumbup: I will surely put this at the top of my 'to do/learn' list


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful. You really have a gift with these designs.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is so pretty. I am getting to where I recognize your designs, they are fabulous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That yarn is very nice. Did one of Dragonflylace's lace workshops back in the winter and used Paton's Lace yarn with fiery colors. It is posted in that workshops files. This pattern would be equally fun to do. Thanks


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

So Soft and Beautiful. I am going to start this today. Thank you. Looked at your site on ravelry. The " Japanese" pattern looks like one to do after this one. Thank you. mw


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I love all of the patterns you created. Revan


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You are an accidental Goddess! I have this major project I've been working on, only to get to the end of it and realize I hate the first five rows. i was looking for a pattern that would allow me to make a scalloped edge. I do believe that this will be the perfect edge. 15 rows will be about three inches- and the waves should fit perfectly. The curtains are 124 stitches across, so 122 stitches (pattern doubled) is almost a perfect fit! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u so much for that pattern Its stunning !


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You know, I'm killing myself trying to figure out this edge for my WIP- and then it just hit me- you made this pattern. I bet you would be the expert to help! 

If I were to begin your pattern (first four rows added to my bottom, then do rows 1-12 then bind off, would that give me the scallop? I'm figuring on having to block, since I have to block my whole project anyway. All the edges I'm looking at just don't seem like they end. They say to bind off a number of stitches, then sew some stitches, leaving them on the needles. When going back to finish off, I'm thinking I have to tie off and restart between scallops (or weave the end over to the next scallop, which seems impractical or impossible). 

Thanks for any help you can give me on this. I'm stuck!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> You know, I'm killing myself trying to figure out this edge for my WIP- and then it just hit me- you made this pattern. I bet you would be the expert to help!
> 
> If I were to begin your pattern (first four rows added to my bottom, then do rows 1-12 then bind off, would that give me the scallop? I'm figuring on having to block, since I have to block my whole project anyway. All the edges I'm looking at just don't seem like they end. They say to bind off a number of stitches, then sew some stitches, leaving them on the needles. When going back to finish off, I'm thinking I have to tie off and restart between scallops (or weave the end over to the next scallop, which seems impractical or impossible).
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me on this. I'm stuck!!!


I think it would make a nice scallop! Its always worth a try!! Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> I think it would make a nice scallop! Its always worth a try!! Let me know how it turns out!


The good news: i have learned how to do edge scallop lace. The bad news, one cannot add it to existing. Finish and sew it. I am going to play with your scarf and see if I can add it to the curtain pictured. The curtain is 124 stitches so the scarf is almost a perfect fit doubled. A couple of decreases, easy peezy, right?


----------

